# Cream of pumpkin soup



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 lb pumpkin (peeled, cut into snall pieces)
1/2 evaporated milk
3 cups of chicken stock
4 cups of water
2 cloves of garlic
1/4 cup of chopped celery
2 cup evaporated milk
2 tsp of salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 cup chopped onion
chopped parsley for garnish

Boil pumpkin, onion, salt and pepper in chicken stock until pumpkin is soft and tender. Mash with potato masher or pour into blender and puree. Return to pot and add milk slowly and stir in milk and cook until thoroughly heated about 5 mins. Sprinkle chopped parsley for garnish.


----------

